# Eure Meinung gefragt !!!



## webpat (12. September 2001)

Eure Meinung ist gefragt !
Wie findet ihr meine Site ?
(insbesondere die Tuts...)

http://www.webpat.de


----------



## gremmlin (12. September 2001)

ich glaube das gehört eher in homepage review..

solte verschoben werden.

zur site: ja is ganz nett aufgebaut...übersichtlich, gute farben..

zu den tutorials: sind irgendwie die standardtutorials die man auf jeder tut-gfx-page findet...solltest mal was neues reingeben!!

grüße, Gremml!N :_


----------



## .dH. (13. September 2001)

also der "splasher-Billdschirm" is nich so toll!! 

Dann ist auf der Seite ja noch nicht soooo richtig viel!! Und wie gesagt, die tut´s sind standard, sind zwar gut, aber muss weiter ausgebaut werden!!


----------

